# code d'erreur 0



## arzour-bzh (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 


Je cherche a copier des fichiers vidéo de mon macbook à un HDD externe Ioméga.
Le problème est que dès le début de la copie le message suivant apparait : Impossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue s'est produite (code erreur 0).

Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de FAT32 et NTFS, mais je ne sais pas si le mac peux gérer le NTFS et si c'est possible comment le faire.

Pouvez vous m'aider svp;

D'avance merci. 

J.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

re bonsoir,

je pense que le problème peux aussi venir d'un fichier .mkv.
Mais comment savoir ce qui peux causer le pb.


----------



## eldison (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai déjà eu le soucis sur un disque dur externe WD 1To NTFS, plusieurs erreurs (code erreur 0), bizarement lors de la première écriture du fichier, rien à signaler, mais lors des teste des futurs lectures ou copies, ... bas (code erreur 0) .

Des avis sur ce (code erreur 0) qui me/nous taquine en ce moment ?


----------

